# UVI Workstation not working on Big SUR? SOLVED



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 9, 2021)

recently updated my MA to Big Sur (didn't;t yet see that all devs are supporting Montery)

But with UVI workstation, even though I just 9re)downloaded and (re)installed latest version that according to UVI supports Big Sur I get the following error (plugin manager):

validating Audio Unit UVIWorkstation by UVI:

AU Validation Tool
Version: 1.8.0 
Copyright 2003-2019, Apple Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Specify -h (-help) for command options

--------------------------------------------------
VALIDATING AUDIO UNIT: 'aumu' - 'UVIW' - 'UVI '
--------------------------------------------------
Manufacturer String: UVI
AudioUnit Name: UVIWorkstation
Component Version: 3.0.16 (0x30010)

* * PASS
--------------------------------------------------
TESTING OPEN TIMES:
COLD:
FATAL ERROR: OpenAComponent: result: -1,0xFFFFFFFF


validation result: couldn’t be opened



Anyone know of a solution? ( will put a support ticket to UVI too)


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 9, 2021)

.....there's a description on UVI site what to do (AU unit cache issue)

in case anyone else runs into this....


----------

